# Omega Owners' Club



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Let's see your Omegas , here is my Ratt to get it going

[IMG alt="D2B18AF8-6CD5-4F1B-97D4-5...2B18AF8-6CD5-4F1B-97D4-54B9F3F44165.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

My PO. Now working to COSC after an Omega service and tune down to 25500bph


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

My Speedy Schumacher racing -


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I bring some slightly older models to the party?




























I think I ought to get some better photos if I'm going to stay in this esteemed company.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Now your talking, my mouth is drooling over some these pictures....here are some of mine...Deville dress watch for starters...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mariner MK1 from 1976


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

My pair:



















And the significant other half's De Ville:


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Some absolutely lovely watches guys.

Im sure as I am you are very proud to own them.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Another Railmaster owner here...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

lovely show ive yet to own one might do when funds permit me to afford the one i really want which i'm not decided on yet but i do like the aquaterra :smile:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some more


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

But until then.....


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Here is one of my Omegas. I got hold of this as an uncased movement/dial and, following a good clean and oiling, I fitted it into a NOS case I obtained from a guy in the Netherlands. I think it looks quite presentable.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'm in, and very pleased to be so.


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it possible to get a speedy or a sea master co-axial for around £900 or £1000

Them 2 are my dream watches

I'm not a collector, but would like at least 1 really nice watch to last me years.

I just don't want to spend over a thousand.

I work in warehousing as an order picker. I get £8 + an hr and I work a 2-10 permanent shift so I also get premium pay for that as well. And for working weekends..

So to me. £1000 is almost alot of money.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

damo08 said:


> Is it possible to get a speedy or a sea master co-axial for around £900 or £1000
> 
> Them 2 are my dream watches
> 
> ...


 Honestly? No, not any more, maybe a couple of years back but that ship has sailed. A good SMP auto will be at least £1100, I doubt you will find a co-ax SMP for less than £1300 and the Speedys are more like £1400+ these days. You may well find a Speedy reduced for your budget but they aren't for everyone.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 120m Quartz, 36mm. Dated 2001


----------



## damo08 (Aug 21, 2015)

What are the reference numbers to the omega speed masters and sea masters in this topic, Especially the 2009 one? Thanks

im trying to find one for around £1500 - £1700


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Try the Omega website, they have historical issues listed too.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Need to add my latest to this club, my 1957 Broad Arrow LE. Now the proud owner of 3 Omegas, it will be a while before I get another! :sadwalk:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooft! Another absolute peach..


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Caller said:


> Need to add my latest to this club, my 1957 Broad Arrow LE. Now the proud owner of 3 Omegas, it will be a while before I get another! :sadwalk:


 Lovely!


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

New member to the club, and my first nice watch. Present from my wife for my 50th....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

You lucky dog!

Happy 50th! :toot: :toot:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Lovely!

And welcome to TWF :toot:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> Let's see your Omegas , here is my Ratt to get it going
> 
> [IMG alt="D2B18AF8-6CD5-4F1B-97D4-5...2B18AF8-6CD5-4F1B-97D4-54B9F3F44165.jpg[/IMG]


 Another one on my most wanted list!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A couple of shots of my two:

First, my "Bond" Seamaster. A recent acquisition from a first class member of this forum. I had one of these yonks ago and always regretted selling it.

This first shot is the one I originally had a good while back:



The one I have now, is the 'Original' Quartz version, first seen in the Film Goldeneye and affectionately known as the Bond Seamaster. It suits me better as a grab-and-go, classic watch, and is becoming quite collectible in it's own right.



Like I said, a recent purchase from a valued forum member. Many Thanks.

Next shot is with it's "partner in crime" my Speedy-pro "Moonwatch" LE 1957 Anniversary Edition:



And a final shot of them together, with a vintage Omega advert, from the Omega 'Big Black Book':



One of those watches is one second fast. (Must control my OCD tendencies...)


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

ESL said:


> A couple of shots of my two:
> 
> First, my "Bond" Seamaster. A recent acquisition from a first class member of this forum. I had one of these yonks ago and always regretted selling it.
> 
> ...


 Superb post, and a lovely brace of Omegas!


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

some lovely pieces to admire on the thread...loving the rail master.

Here is the only omega in my collection at the moment after recently selling my aqua terra. This is the speedster reduced. Looks superb on my skinny 6.5 inch wrist!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

ESL said:


> Next shot is with it's "partner in crime" my Speedy-pro "Moonwatch" LE 1957 Anniversary Edition:


 A very tasty speedy, haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Most recent one.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

I think i am getting early onset dementia...forgot i had this beauty in the watchbox!!!! lol










Its the midsize one. Exact same one that Diana gifted to price William. He seems to wear it a lot.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks for the picture you sharing.that's grate


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Peixian said:


> thanks for the picture you sharing.that's grate


 Impressive post count bumpage from this new member new, all one liners, all posted in last 2 days including such gems as

"sorry i don't know any knowhow about the question you face"

Helpful indeed lol. I look forward to the inevitable sales post in around 2 days.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Padders said:


> Impressive post count bumpage from this new member new, all one liners, all posted in last 2 days including such gems as
> 
> "sorry i don't know any knowhow about the question you face"
> 
> Helpful indeed lol. I look forward to the inevitable sales post in around 2 days.


 Isn't he the fellow who put up the international watch giveaway rubbish (again). Just bumping post count in a foolish attempt to make people think he is a contributor, not just someone here to advertise.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Isn't he the fellow who put up the international watch giveaway rubbish (again). Just bumping post count in a foolish attempt to make people think he is a contributor, not just someone here to advertise.


 Not sure but if you click on his username and check out his posts they make for strangely mesmeric reading. Kind of like computer gerneated haikus including such gems as:

"strap is very important for the watch,so it must be enough good-qulity"

"if you want to get some information about the make of the watch you can search the net"

"the new products is delicate. that is noble"

I hope he continues, it is like having one of those calendars with a daily motivational message.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I also have these 



















And this one I got last week :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Padders said:


> Impressive post count bumpage from this new member new, all one liners, all posted in last 2 days including such gems as
> 
> "sorry i don't know any knowhow about the question you face"
> 
> Helpful indeed lol. I look forward to the inevitable sales post in around 2 days.


 his name is a chinese province, should be interesting, but he may be genuine. time will tell :yes:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bruce said:


> his name is a chinese province, should be interesting, but he may be genuine. time will tell :yes:


 bruce,

just noticed he called my cartier a ladies watch and it suited me, cheeky git :laugh: , wish I had read this thread first I would not have bothered replying

deano


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> bruce,
> 
> just noticed he called my cartier a ladies watch and it suited me, cheeky git :laugh: , wish I had read this thread first I would not have bothered replying
> 
> deano


 Yes but he said it in a complimentary way :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> bruce,
> 
> just noticed he called my cartier a ladies watch and it suited me, cheeky git :laugh: , wish I had read this thread first I would not have bothered replying
> 
> deano


 i think he is using a very poor translation program, he may be genuine, your cartier is very nice, its got a pretty good spec too.

i have just used a Glaswegian to English translation program called "yecannywhakit"


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Yes but he said it in a complimentary way :thumbsup:


 ill take it he saw I have soft flawless skin , :laugh:



Bruce said:


> i think he is using a very poor translation program, he may be genuine, your cartier is very nice, its got a pretty good spec too.
> 
> i have just used a Glaswegian to English translation program called "yecannywhakit"


 I have a Yorkshire translator somewhere I will use it if he replies! :laugh: , thanks on cartier, I got away with that purchase, not sure on the omega yet as you have read!

deano


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> I got away with that purchase, not sure on the omega yet as


 try the old "what that one? i have had it for ages" works for me :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Very nice. I've been looking at the f300 seamaster for a while. I don't like quartz on the whole, but this is something I could consider


 It would change your life Hugh :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Would anyone know the lug width for this model, would like to source a bracelet for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

My f300 is 17mm


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have had this one a long time... It lost the little luminous spot on the bezel but apart from that it is in good order considering I have been known to wear it in the gym, while doing mechanics, swimming and all manner of general activities. These really are bullet proof watches.


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

That is pretty common to loose the lume spot. You could do you own from Epoxi two component crystal glue and the right glowing lumepowder. Do a little spot directly in the hole and form it like a ball. Have done it on two of my watches and you can tell the difference between the original and the homemade?

Picture of the lume dot almost ready? and a picture of the lume in a dark place.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Good Job Rogart, not sure where to find lumepowder but that looks bang on to me.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

As of today I'm back in the club again :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> As of today I'm back in the club again :thumbsup:


 and a great looking vintage Omega Seamaster, welcome back to the club. :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

To solidify my membership in this club (and to bump Omega back to the top) ...this in yesterday


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful Steve 

Hello from another vintage piece..


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice three there... That Mark II is lovely.

From my desk today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another thread I somehow never got round to posting in, anyway, here`s my contribution...

* Seamaster cal.562 24 Jewels 1961.*










* ELECTRONIC f300Hz (cal.1250) Seamaster CHRONOMETER, circa 1972.*










* Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s.*










* Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, cal.1861 18 Jewels.*










*Railmaster, CO-AXIAL CHRONOMETER, cal.2403 27 Jewels.*










I also have this, which despite the fact I really like, I`m not sure whether I`m going to keep or not as every time the battery runs down it needs some work to get going again..

*Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337 17 jewels , circa early 80s*


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

I like that seamaster calypso - looks like it has lived a life and could tell a few stories !

Had a few omegas over the years. Always been tempted to try a Chrono-quartz but been scared off by stories of faults, difficulty getting parts, service costs etc. Maybe I'll be brave enough one day.

Mark


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

Mark


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

Hello gentlemen.

My Bond says Hello


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice @ANDI The one on the right is my favourite


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Great collection. Is the one on the right the same as Blue Knights from further up the page - that makes me drool (not a pretty sight).


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Caller said:


> Great collection. Is the one on the right the same as Blue Knights from further up the page - that makes me drool (not a pretty sight).


 That looks like the steel 2265.80 to me. I too have one of those too.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Padders is spot on;my electric blue Seamaster is the steel quartz version.Our Royal Canadian Mountie(Blue Knight)has the much rarer and sought after titanium auto (same model that Roger the dodger also has)


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

A couple more of mine, fresh back from Genesis for a mechanical spruce up, LHS is a 1969 9K Geneve 601 movement with an unusual and rare Arabic numbers dial and the RHS is a 1949 9K model with 260 movement, basically a renamed 30T2:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Newest acquisition from the watch fair yesterday. Really love it, particularly how it looks like any other 120m SM when you blank the display, but does pretty much all that a X-33 does when you don't. It also has the X-33 trick of ticking over half way on the 30s past the minute bit which I like. Wears pretty big even though it is only 38mm:


----------



## BlueRock (Feb 23, 2009)

hughlle said:


> Very nice @ANDI The one on the right is my favourite


 I'll go far left. Very smart. BR


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This will take me up to four Omegas.... but one more due in within the month. That leaves just a square faced and a Dynamic to buy :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Only five more and I will have a full box :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Good to have you here :thumbsup: That will look nice in stainless with the gold dial :yes:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Better late than never....


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great looking watch Padders. Very classy on the strap :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Toddy101 said:


> Great looking watch Padders. Very classy on the strap :thumbsup:


 I have the bracelet too but fancied a change. You should give it a try, it is like having a second watch.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Been thinking of buying an Omega strap, that pic of yours might just push me to actually buy one :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A few more


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll add my latest as I haven't got round to it...


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's going to have a few folk drooling! :biggrin:

 Stunning collection, but what's the 'sideways' watch???


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Chronostop Driver. You wore it on the inside of your wrist so it looked right when driving, bit of a short lived gimmick really. Rather more rare than the normal orientation one I have. You wouldn't know it to look at the small 34mm case but the movement used in those is basically a slightly simplified version of that in the Speedmaster Pro.

Nice selection there.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

My vintage Omega mkII


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> Chronostop Driver. You wore it on the inside of your wrist so it looked right when driving, bit of a short lived gimmick really.


 Padders is exactly right...not surprising that my father liked this as he was an advance police driving instructor for his profession, not that he had this when he was instructing but a great watch for him to have had.

Thanks for the lovely comments.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> But your arm Roger has not got the aged beauty the timber post has. artytime:


 If you count the rings, it evens out. :laugh:


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

Biker said:


> I bloody love these two...


 Still got the Mark V, I believe it is 1983 and is so lovely with the cushion shape, really makes a statement on the wrist.

The 1940 manual was sold via auction, as were the Megaquartz, both Dynamics and the drivers watch. They just about paid for my Gibson 335 guitar so I was very pleased (as was my wife!), especially as I still have the Mark V, Moonwatch, Multi-function Quartz, Cosmic and Constellation. Hard choices but we can't have everything I suppose!


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Well here is the new arrival which caused me to part with 5 watches !

To me it was well worth it! Big thanks to Padders for letting it go.

Quartz version 41mm.

Believe me the pics just don't do this watch justice.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Richy said:


> Well here is the new arrival which caused me to part with 5 watches !
> 
> To me it was well worth it! Big thanks to Padders for letting it go.
> 
> ...


 Get that pic enlarged pronto! I am glad to see that one in safe hands. I suppose at some point I had better post a pic of my revised slimmed down SMP collection!


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Cant seem to get it bigger due to it already being on the site.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's two shots of my vintage Omega.

Shot #1

Shot #2

Cheers,

Kyle


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Here is my early 60s 18k gold Seamaster. An inherited piece, but however belatedly, has really got me interested in watches:


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's mine.












































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

My Omega Seamaster is as old as my wife, and in better condition.lol


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

I've put the speedmaster on a leather strap and I think it looks much better.























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It's a stunning watch whatever strap it's on! :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Alan C said:


> I've put the speedmaster on a leather strap and I think it looks much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the clasp , i'm guessing it was quite pricey ?


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

andyclient said:


> Love the clasp , i'm guessing it was quite pricey ?


They put that in as part of the deal. Otherwise it would have been £340!!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Alan C said:


> They put that in as part of the deal. Otherwise it would have been £340!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 I guessed right , very nice though :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Need some new blood in this thread...



















It's all about the lighting.


----------



## lakiut (Apr 14, 2018)

+25 years old and still in top shape..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A clockwork orange? :naughty:


----------



## njstockley (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm a new member of the Omega owners club! This is my wife's late father's Omega Constellation. Cal. 561 and serial number starting 2442... which I think dates it to 1966?!


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I may never have the honour to join this club :laugh:

Loving the vintage ones above myself, and look at that moon phase one above. oofff


----------



## njstockley (Apr 1, 2018)

njstockley said:


> I'm a new member of the Omega owners club! This is my wife's late father's Omega Constellation. Cal. 561 and serial number starting 2442... which I think dates it to 1966?!


 I should have mentioned ... the watch has just been polished and serviced - and obviously a new strap fitted! Running very well indeed and love how understated it is


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

My holy grail


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

My Omegas. Somewhere I've got noted down the movement calibres and years of manufacture..


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

rubbatiti said:


> My Omegas. Somewhere I've got noted down the movement calibres and years of manufacture..


 Great collection there!


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

rubbatiti said:


> My Omegas. Somewhere I've got noted down the movement calibres and years of manufacture..


 Wow


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

This is my latest from Omega..its much smaller than I usually wear....but it looked so nice, plus its my birth-year watch....that I couldnt refuse!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I am back in after re-acquiring a seamaster. I was kind of still in by virtue of a moonwatch but there is another thread for those.


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

Those are some gorgeous and awesome Omega time-pieces posted in this thread. Thanks for sharing!

The Omegas in the collection right now.

Bought a box especially for the six Omegas. These are some of my favorite watches. 










Right side of box.










Left side of box.










Constellation - Automatic Chronometer.










Seamaster - Automatic Chronometer Calendar.










Seamaster - Automatic Calendar.










Seamaster - Automatic Calendar.










Not sure of the model name if this watch. Will have to post about it at some point. :wacko:










Just strapped this one on for the photo. A bit too small for me. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

This is mine. Bought it shortly after i joined the watch forum :thumbsup:


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

been in love with this since I got it.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

This seems like the appropriate section. Would any of you buy or have bought the LE speedy 1? The prices are a fair chunk more, but it looks like the prices are getting into the absurd category. Would you bite now in the knowledge that the watch will lose you nothing?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega Speedmaster Mk4.5 with calibre 1045 movement


----------



## HogWatch (Nov 9, 2018)

2013 Seamaster

IMG_6662 by Hog, on Flickr


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

http://


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

My two.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a few Omegas. have not seen a fake Omega or a chineeze made Omega yet. vin (fingers crossed).


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Omega Dynamic Chrono


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Next omega seamaster with my favourite dial










Thinking of letting this one go dont wear it enough


----------



## HogWatch (Nov 9, 2018)

vinn said:


> I have a few Omegas. have not seen a fake Omega or a chineeze made Omega yet. vin (fingers crossed).


 It's a real scourge here in Indonesia. Sold openly with any qualms. I have posted two pics, one with prices around $US50 and the other with prices around $US 500. There were 10 pages of them for sale before you get to the hopefully genuine offerings.



__
https://flic.kr/p/23VQ2KT


__
https://flic.kr/p/23VQ2KT


__
https://flic.kr/p/23VQ2KT


__
https://flic.kr/p/23VQ2KT


__
https://flic.kr/p/23VQ2KT


__
https://flic.kr/p/QLYhPD


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Grandads vintage Omega Geneve on a spanking new strap. Love it. Touch too small for me but great sentimental value.

Looking to add either a Seamaster 300 or Planet Ocean to the collection soon.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## maker (Oct 28, 2017)

alexlawson said:


> Constellation - Automatic Chronometer.


 Nice Constellation, must get one of those eventually.

Latest acquisition, new Seamaster.


----------



## SantaCruz (May 4, 2019)

New










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB200 (Aug 6, 2019)

Here's my DeVille coaxial Chronograph. I've had this for fifteen years, but just joined the forum:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

my 2nd seamaster .


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I joined this club, with what I believe is a 1962 552 movement model ST 165.0013, complete with a few dings


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi all

Newbie here with my latest purchase

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tLhHzwMCrtnzekwb9

Sorry I am a dope not the correct link this is the one I meant to post

https://photos.app.goo.gl/rFvvDKa8q3tisB9D6

https://photos.app.goo.gl/vsECjE1PpFyjMZ1w5


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Bought this Seamaster with 2500 movement new (in the sale of course) in 2019 just before "new" wavey Seamaster with 8800 movement was coming out.

Was tempted by new version but couldnt justify the £1500 difference at the time.

It's a lovely watch to wear and even recognisable by some non-watch people.

I think the bracelet is a bit love/hate. I love it.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I always find this one a real bugger to photograph, bought it in a pawn shop, then immediately sent it away for a service and verification, came back like brand new in a proper travel case.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't really know why it's taken me so long to post here... :mad0218:

This is my Seamaster 2231.80. It's full size, with titanium case, bezel and 'Bond' style bracelet. This is the 'Electric' blue version. Calibre is the Omega 1120 (a modified ETA 2892-A2) self winding chronometer, adjusted to 5 positions and temperature, with a rhodium plated finish and 44 hour power reserve. It has a domed sapphire crystal with AR coating and the 'sword' hands are also rhodium plated. The second hand features a bright orange tip, which unfortunately can fade when exposed to too much sunlight...this one is OK, thankfully. The brushed titanium bezel insert has blue enamelled markers and there is a HEV at the 10 position. Luminova to the dial markers and hands. Case diameter is 41mm (45mm, inc. crown) and 12mm deep. The titanium models were made in two versions, the more common black dial and the scarcer blue. From internet research, I believe the blue dialled ones started to appear around 1999. The serial no. on this watch dates it to between 1999-2000. There were also several SS versions made. A lot of collectors seem to be of the opinion that this is one model Omega should have retained.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

If I may guys, I have a question for Omega lovers with knowledge. I am considering a lock-down treat to myself of the new Seamaster professional 330. co-axial chronometer 42 mm 210.22.42.20.03.001.

The thickness of 13.7 mm is a little concerning to me. Are all new the Seamasters in this range the same thickness? I have researched and sure somewhere along think I may have seen one describes at 11 mm thick.?

I already have two Omegas, a Seamaster dress watch dated 1961 and a vintage F300Hz. Any help would be appreciated. (I hope I'm posting in the correct forum with this question).


----------



## Weedge (Mar 23, 2021)

My Seamaster 300m quarts that I love


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

1977 Seamaster


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I tried on a Seamaster 300 today for the first time at the local Omega AD and now I finally get it.

Rolex/Tudor are winding me up (no pun intended) as I have 2 Tudors, both back with them due to warrentee issues (totaling the 3rd overall) and I'm on a never decreasing waitlist for another Tudor and a Rolex sub.

Therefore Seamaster's have attracted my attention in recent weeks. Previously discounted due to the dial size but now I've tried some on, the depth and lug to lug is an amazing fit. The quality of these watches is stunning. Why am I waiting 2 years to pay 170% for something no more aesthetically pleasing.

I already have a Speedy Reduced but it's never really been a thunderbolt. All I see is a white on black Chrono which my Autavia's eat for breakfast.

My trigger finger now itch-eth....


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I think at this spectrum range, Omega have it nailed, exquisite watches at appropriate prices.

But I have to be honest, Tudoe do nothing for me and the only Rolex I would like is the Explorer 2 GMT, everything else is just noise.

BUT... drop an Omega in my lap and things start to get stiff, if only 'erself knew...


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

That itch cleared up quickly:



Omega Seamaster 300


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a Seamaster 300M GMT - 2535.80. Seems quite a rare model, I rarely see GMT.

Used values seem really high, almost what I paid. Am I missing something? I don't really understand why.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry about the non period strap.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've obviously been on this thread before, as I had likes on quite a few of the pictures, just been through and filled in a few gaps on the last two pages though.

Also never got round to posting my only Omega here. It's a BL162.5422, according to the serial number made in 1974, but I have the receipt made out to "Hesketh Racing" on 31st Jan 1978. Hesketh Racing was the brainchild of Lord Alexander Hesketh and gave James Hunt his start in Formula One. The watch is inscribed to Albert Maycock from the Hesketh family and I don't know if he was an employee of the racing team or of the Hesketh estate. It was presented in Feb 1978, the year that Hesketh Racing finally folded. I have the original leather strap, but it's very worn, so this is a very similar Hirsch replacement, to which I have transferred the Omega buckle.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

My very first "expensive" watch bought mid 90's and I still have it.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

A '64 followed by a '46!










That's my two.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

2017 Omega Seamaster 41mm which I bought on Chrono24 earlier this year. I must say I love this watch, its so comfortable on the bracelet. Its a complete contrast to my Breitling Superocean and in my opinion a much better watch. If I could only keep one watch it would be good one and it's my preferred daily wear.









This is my 2018 Omega Deville Prestige coaxial 39.5mm watch. Its a nice enough watch but I don't know why I bought it. Nothing wrong with it but its a bit dainty for me.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

I've got to get an omega.

Can i get anything half decent for £500?

Or am I better waiting till i scrape together a lot more..sometime this century :laugh:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all,

First time posting on the owners pages.

My better half has suddenly announced she would like an Omega. She has never mentioned this before, but she has 'asked' me to ask so I obey.

Where is the best place took for a good, solid, pukka pre-owned ladies Omega. I'm not sure if it will lead to a purchase, but I have done as asked. (I'm now good)

PS. I haven't got an Omega, so how it has come about that she gets one before me is a mystery.

George


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Hattrick of Omega's


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Bricey said:


> Hattrick of Omega's
> 
> View attachment 54063


 This is on my hitlist.


----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

spinynorman said:


> according to the serial number made in 1974, but I have the receipt made out to "Hesketh Racing" on 31st Jan 1978. Hesketh Racing was the brainchild of Lord Alexander Hesketh and gave James Hunt his start in Formula One. The watch is inscribed to Albert Maycock from the Hesketh family and I don't know if he was an employee of the racing team or of the Hesketh estate.


 This is so nice to associate a watch with some historical story. It bring us in the F1 arena when James Hunt was driving within Lord Hesketh's race team


----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

Proud on restoring this one, was dirty and not functional. Got it cleaned outside and inside and now :yahoo:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

tbyul said:


> Proud on restoring this one, was dirty and not functional. Got it cleaned outside and inside and now :yahoo:
> 
> View attachment 55699
> 
> ...


 A thing of (clean) beauty.


----------



## Mountainman (2 mo ago)

Recent member and enjoying the photos of so many fabulous watches. Here are my two Omega, the gold one I bought many, many years ago and it was pretty old then! The Seamaster is my every day watch and I love it.


----------



## P9uma (14 d ago)

There are some lovely Omegas poated here. I have one of these, that I think my wife doesn’t know I have!


----------

